#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Email (outlook) recipients attaching specific file name.

## monkeypants

Please find attached a sample file which I'm wondering if it's possible to run a macro from to email the specified recipients and attach the filename. It wouldn't matter that different files were emailed to the same recipient separately.

The files that this sample refers to are all saved in the same directory.

Your help would be appreciated.

----------


## yay_excel

Yes, it is possible.  Here is some code to get you started.  This sends the active sheet as a pdf using Outlook.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

